

How To Hack A Marathon - some1else
http://lifehacker.com/209645/hack-attack-how-to-hack-a-marathon

======
atgm
I've also heard the tip of wearing pantyhose to keep your inner thighs from
chafing, but if you're running a marathon in shorts and/or you're a guy, it's
not a very appealing solution.

It also works for horseback riding.

